# Suche: Dokumentationen zum kompilieren eines eigenen Kernels

## Klaus09

Hallo, 

ich habe bisher archlinux benutzt und bin damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden, aus der Motivation heraus noch mehr über Linux zu lernen, wollte ich nun auch mal Gentoo ausprobieren. Zur Installation habe ich mich an dieser http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml Anleitung orientiert. Allerdings habe ich noch nie zuvor einen Kernel kompiliert und Suche nun nach einer ausführlichen Anleitung (die  die ich gefunden habe, waren mir zur kurz gesteckt), die die Parameter, die man Einstellen kann ausführlich erklärt und auch Hilfestellungen gibt, wie man die Informationen, über seine Hardware, die man dazu braucht zusammensammelt. Ich weiß, daß es tools, wie genkernel gibt, mit denen man zunächst mal umschiffen könnte, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, aber ich will es eben gerne lernen. Wenn also jemand eine tollle Anleitung kennt, die ihm vielleicht selbst mal geholfen hat, dann her damit  :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

## Klaus Meier

Am einfachsten, du installierst dir die minimal CD und holst dir von der die Konfigurationsdatei.

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

Dann hast du schon mal einen Kernel, mit dem dein System bootet. Wie du den Kernel baust und installierst, dass ist ja in der Installationsanleitung beschrieben. Und dann kämpfst du dich mit make menuconfig oder make xconfig durch alle Optionen. Jeder Punkt ist beschrieben. Und es steht dann meistens auch dabei, wenn du die Beschreibung nicht verstehst, welche Option du dann nehmen solltest.

Eine umfassende Doku, die alles erklärt, kenne ich nicht. Aber mit etwas Übung kommst du schon durch. Also zum Beispiel bei der Netzwerkkonfiguration, wenn dein Netz nicht geht, dann hast du den Treiber nicht drin, und wenn es geht, dann hast du ihn.

Wenn du zu viel aktivierst, dann wird der Kernel halt 1MB größer. Etwas schlimmeres passiert nicht.

----------

## Klaus09

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp, bevor ich mich morgen an die Installation wage, noch eine kurze Frage, welchen Prozessor-Typ wähle ich denn aus, wenn ich folgende Ausgabe erhalte: 

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          900  @ 2.20GHz

stepping   : 10

microcode   : 0xa07

cpu MHz      : 2194.634

cache size   : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm dts

bogomips   : 4391.15

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist der Intel P4. Und mit Generic-x86-64 machst du nichts verkehrt. Läuft deine Kiste dann halt 5% langsamer... Willst sie ja erst mal ans laufen bekommen, Feintunig kommt dann schon noch.

----------

## platinumviper

Die beste Anleitung die ich kenne, ist das Buch "Linux Kernel in a Nutshell" von Greg Kroah-Hartman. Du kannst es kaufen, online lesen oder mit 

```
emerge linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell
```

 in /usr/share/doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell installieren.

----------

## bell

Das Buch scheint interessant zu sein. Leider jedoch nicht mehr ganz aktuell.

Die beste aktuell verfügbare Dokumentation ist im Kernel selbst. Im "make menuconfig" hast Du zu jedem Punkt eine Hilfe (<Help>). im "make xconfig"/ "make gconfig" sogar immer schön sofort präsentiert. 

An sonsten findet man noch reichlich Hinweise auf http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

Ja, es gab mal einen sehr guten Wiki, in dem für jede Version alle Parameter in Deutsch und in Englisch verständlich erklärt waren. Aber seit dem Vorfall hat sich keiner mehr die Mühe gemacht  :Sad: 

----------

## Schorchgrinder

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel/Konfiguration hilft evtl ein Stück 

für die CPU den passenden CHOST findet man auch hier http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_2_Duo.2FQuad.2C_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2F54xx.2F3360.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T23xx.2B.2FExxxx.2C_Celeron_Dual-Core

auch das sollte man mal lesen http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml, ich hab einen amd64 beim Intel weiß ich nur das es einige User gibt die das auch auf amd64 laufen lassen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

beim letzten Link ist ein Komma zuviel mit drin ...  :Smile: 

----------

## tomk

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

